# How correctly to establish webcam on Skype (Freebsd8).



## net888 (May 14, 2010)

I work on Freebsd 8. Has bought camera Logitech, has connected


```
#usbconfig 
ugen0.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON 
ugen1.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON 
ugen2.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON 
ugen3.1: <UHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON 
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB Intel> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON 
ugen0.2: <Camera vendor 0x046d> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Has established webcamd + dependences


```
#webcamd 
Webcamd is already running for ugen0.2.0
```

Further pwcview - the pure screen 

In Skype the device (/dev/video0) was not defined 

How to get webcam in Skype?


----------



## zeiz (May 21, 2010)

Also have Logitech, works fine with Ubuntu.

```
ugen2.2: <product 0x08d9 vendor 0x046d> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```
On 8-STABLE couldn't setup even sound (mic). Video device (video0) also not found.
Looks like skype doesn't recognize my whole device.
Does mic work at yours?
some googling:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7625
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12681
will try on 9-CURRENT.
In general not too much hope so far...


----------

